# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  صور مصنع أندرويد 7.0 متوفّرة الآن لهاتف Nexus 6P

## mohamed73

بعد أن أخّرت جوجل إرسال تحديث أندرويد 7.0 لهاتف Nexus 6P، وذلك بسبب  بعض مشاكل الأداء والبطارية في الهاتف، قامت الشركة أخيرًا بإطلاق صور  المصنع الخاصة بالتحديث، وكذلك ملفات التحديث الهوائي OTA.
 في حال كان التحديث لم يصلك بعد، يمكنك انتظار التحديث الهوائي، أو تثبيته يدويًا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] والموجّهة للمستخدمين المتقدمين.
 من الجدير بالذكر أن تنصيب صورة المصنع يؤدي إلى حذف جميع البيانات من  الهاتف، في حين أن تنصيب التحديث الهوائي يدويًا لا يؤدي إلى حذف أية  بيانات، لكن يُنصح بأن ينتظر غالبية المستخدمين وصول التحديث إليهم  تلقائيًا.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

